
Show HN: Design small, rle-encoded fonts for use in low-resource systems - LastZactionHero
http://smallfont.develop.vodka/
======
Jaruzel
I like this - spent a good 5 mins designing some chars.

Suggestion: Add a grid of the chars created so far rendered at 100% (i.e. 8
pixels by 8 pixels, or maybe 200% 16 pixels), on the right hand side of the
large box - so that the designer can see all the generated characters at once
- to get a feel if any of the chars look odd across the whole font set.

------
LastZactionHero
I am working on an embedded system project with a low-powered microcontroller
and low-resolution graphic display.

I wrote this tool to design a very small, compressed font.

